# Old school pioneer prs 340



## Irishklover (Nov 8, 2020)

Have a old prs 37.5 x 4 amp . Had it hooked up for a while in my car . Still works (just had a little engine noise in it ) 
What are these things worth ?I have seen the 2 channel amps go for good money on flea bay but I haven’t seen the 4 channel in a long time . They also have 3 30 amp fuses on them .


----------



## Irishklover (Nov 8, 2020)

Anyone ?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

A simple google search would have taken you straight to Pioneer website with the information









PRS-X340 -


300 Watt 4-Channel Amplifier




www.pioneerelectronics.com





*Features*

Bridgeable 2/3/4 Channel Capability
PWM Regulated MOSFET Power Supply
2W (4W mono) Optimized MOSFET Output Section
Balanced Isolator Input Circuit
Oversized Gold-Plated Screw-Type Power/Ground Terminals
Gold-Plated Screw-Type Speaker Terminals
Gold-Plated RCA Inputs (4 Channel)
Gold-Plated RCA Outputs (Full Range)
Hi-Volt Input Level Control (400mV-6.5V)
Variable Crossovers (separate A & B Channel crossovers):
A Channel Bands: LPF-L, LPF-H, HPF-L, BPF (LPF-H & HPF-L)
B Channel Bands: LPF-L, LPF-H, HPF-L, HPF-H
L Frequencies: 40-120Hz, -12dB/oct.
H Frequencies: 3k-9kHz, -12dB/oct.

Premier Power Certification Sheet
Premier Two-Year Warranty
*Specifications*


Peak Music Power: 600W
Continuous Power: 37.5Wx4 (4W ), 75Wx4 (2W ), 150Wx2 (4W )
Frequency Response: 10Hz - 50kHz (0,-1dB)
Total Harmonic Distortion: <0.005% (1kHz, 4W )
Signal-to-Noise Ratio: >105dB (IHF-A Weighted, at 1kHz)
*Dimensions*


10-3/8" x 2-1/2" x 13-5/8"


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

evo9 said:


> A simple google search would have taken you straight to Pioneer website with the information
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice amp


----------

